# What do you like In your Coffee?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

So what do you add to your coffee? I like it black but I do occasional add some liquor.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I never adulterate coffee.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Nothing!

This stuff is GOOD!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Bailey's salted carmel with a splash of coffee.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Bailey's salted carmel with a splash of coffee.


OK. You get a pass. You are using coffee as a flavoring, and not the other way around.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Ice 

But I prefer a freshly pulled shot of espresso over ice.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Denton said:


> I never adulterate coffee.


I say if you are going to adulterate Whiskey, only do it with coffee...


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I start my morning with bulletproof coffee.


1 cup of strong coffee.
1 spoonful of high quality coconut oil.
1 tsp of butter. (I use Kerrygold unsalted)
2 spoonfuls of heavy whipping cream.

Sometimes I add a bit of granulated splenda.

I put it all in the blender and it feels like I am getting a special treat.









Yeah, I realize I am weird. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

a splash of JD


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@Cricket:

Yuck. 
You and my wife should compare chemistry notes on how to turn the god's own nectar into liquefied camel dung. You both seem to have a knack.

Yuck.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> @Cricket:
> 
> Yuck.
> You and my wife should compare chemistry notes on how to turn the god's own nectar into liquefied camel dung. You both seem to have a knack.
> ...


I only make my first cup of the day that way. (I live a LCHF ifestyle.) The rest of the day I just add heavy cream and splenda.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

What is LCHF lifestyle? I just ain't up on this modern acronyms language.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm guessing low carb high fiber?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Beats me. I'm a little afraid to ask after LGBTQ was explained to me.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Milk and sugar,I know,I'm a wuss!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Almond milk in my coffee every day  

Spiced Indian rum sometimes


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nothing goes in my coffee ever.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Uh-- coffee--


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> What is LCHF lifestyle? I just ain't up on this modern acronyms language.


Low Carb, High Fat. (Works well to control diabetes.)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok so you brought up coffee, it is way to easy to make with a Bunn. So now I have another pot ready.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Nothing goes in my coffee ever.


First Sergeant, you didn't even have to respond.

I usually refer to Smitty as Top. For you civilians, that is because he is top dog, and not some toy. "Top" is a title given to first sergeants who earn it, and isn't given simply due to position.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Coffee, tires, firearms, and Dale Earnhardt's paint... should be black.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I've been using an electric percolator for the last 2-3 years and the coffee is great. 

I recently bought a cone-drip thingy....sits on top of the mug, with a #2 filter and hot water is poured over the coffee grounds.

Pour enough hot water to moisten the coffee ...let it sit 30 seconds to "blossom" and then slowly pour more hot water in until the mug is full.

I did a lot of research and decided on Espresso beans and grind them myself.

Great cup of coffee. I've been putting carnation French Vanilla creamer in mine for years now.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Our electric went out tonight. I cooked steaks on an open fire, dined by coal oil lamp outside with the pyrenees and listened to the chickens as they settled in. 
You know what I realize I don't have anymore? A danged percolator I can set on a campfire. That WILL BE REMEDIED ON THE MORROW!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> First Sergeant, you didn't even have to respond.
> 
> I usually refer to Smitty as Top. For you civilians, that is because he is top dog, and not some toy. "Top" is a title given to first sergeants who earn it, and isn't given simply due to position.


 Thanks, I am sure you already know the mind games I played with soldiers over my coffee.
No greater honor than to be addressed as Top, nothing more humbling than to stand before 150 outstanding soldiers as their 1SG knowing full well they advanced the wrong man...


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Now, that was spoken like a true to life, by God Senior NCO.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Our electric went out tonight. I cooked steaks on an open fire, dined by coal oil lamp outside with the pyrenees and listened to the chickens as they settled in.
> You know what I realize I don't have anymore? A danged percolator I can set on a campfire. That WILL BE REMEDIED ON THE MORROW!


 Man you never misplace the chrome / Aluminum or steel god of coffee pots .


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Our electric went out tonight. I cooked steaks on an open fire, dined by coal oil lamp outside with the pyrenees and listened to the chickens as they settled in.
> You know what I realize I don't have anymore? A danged percolator I can set on a campfire. That WILL BE REMEDIED ON THE MORROW!


While I like the percolator over an open fire...may I suggest a French Press? It's a lot more "friendly" to a consistent cup of great coffee. I use one when camping. Boil water (in anything) and pour over the grounds...wait 5 minutes...press a plunger and voila...great coffee.

I use this one...

https://www.amazon.com/Thermos-NCI1...sr=8-49&keywords=stainless+steel+french+press


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Thanks, I am sure you already know the mind games I played with soldiers over my coffee.
> No greater honor than to be addressed as Top, nothing more humbling than to stand before 150 outstanding soldiers as their 1SG knowing full well they advanced the wrong man...


That you said that makes me wish I could have been one of your NCOs.

That our sons are now serving makes me sleep well at night.

That might my thoughts are shared by others makes me have hope.

God, please bless us and those before us, and above all, watch over those who took our positions after we stepped out.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> That you said that makes me wish I could have been one of your NCOs.
> 
> That our sons are now serving makes me sleep well at night.
> 
> ...


Denton, you and the First Shirt are messing with my emotions tonight.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Man you never misplace the chrome / Aluminum or steel god of coffee pots .


I didn't misplace it......Coastie boy borrowed it.....:vs_mad:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Robie said:


> While I like the percolator over an open fire...may I suggest a French Press? It's a lot more "friendly" to a consistent cup of great coffee. I use one when camping. Boil water (in anything) and pour over the grounds...wait 5 minutes...press a plunger and voila...great coffee.
> 
> I use this one...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Thermos-NCI1...sr=8-49&keywords=stainless+steel+french+press


Uh, I dunno....a guy suggesting a French Press to me....makes me uncomfortable....especially when it's guaranteed to be strong, black, and consistent...:vs_no_no_no:

Oh...wait...Oh! It for making Coffee! Ok.. I see now.:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Denton, you and the First Shirt are messing with my emotions tonight.


Sorry.
How about this;

A first sergeant and a lieutenant walks into a bar...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Uh, I dunno....a guy suggesting a French Press to me....makes me uncomfortable....especially when it's guaranteed to be strong, black, and consistent...:vs_no_no_no:
> 
> Oh...wait...Oh! It for making Coffee! Ok.. I see now.:vs_closedeyes:


Thilly man......


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> Sorry.
> How about this;
> 
> A first sergeant and a lieutenant walks into a bar...


WHICH reminds me of a funny story....( knowing that 90% of officers just PISS me off)...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> So what do you add to your coffee? I like it black but I do occasional add some liquor.
> View attachment 39545
> 
> 
> View attachment 39553


Usually a cup and some hot water.

If I'm down home is certain places, . . . I expect boiled coffee and a saucer to sup it from, . . . with both hands of course.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Black but occasionally I add a splash of Bourbon...I'm more of a traditionalist...Maxwell House for me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Straight black, strong coffee. I get a kick out of these mixoligists with their coffee. I watch the girls, and some of the guys, at the office and have to laugh with all the flavorings and spices they add. Takes them 15 minutes to get it just right! I just pour my nice hot cup, hold it up to them and pronounce it real coffee.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Straight black, strong coffee. I get a kick out of these mixoligists with their coffee. I watch the girls, and some of the guys, at the office and have to laugh with all the flavorings and spices they add. Takes them 15 minutes to get it just right! I just pour my nice hot cup, hold it up to them and pronounce it real coffee.


 Plain coffee was not on the list I had to write it in and meetings.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I take mine black because I learned to in the Navy. On board ship the first two things you run out of are sugar and fresh milk. So I just started taking it black. Been that way eversince.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I love starting my day with my own version of "bulletproof coffee" - so much so, that I may give in and order the real stuff one of these days...

As a side note, I did some Googling and found out that the shelf life of instant coffee (freeze dried) is 2-20 years. 

Maybe I should add this to my list of things to stockpile.
Can you image what an extended SHTF type of situation would be like if half the population was out of coffee? :vs_shocked:

I am thinking I would be pretty close to evil...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I love starting my day with my own version of "bulletproof coffee" - so much so, that I may give in and order the real stuff one of these days...
> 
> As a side note, I did some Googling and found out that the shelf life of instant coffee (freeze dried) is 2-20 years.
> 
> ...


A Watchman pledges to remember that should he ever take a trip to SA, with any intention of stopping by and checking on Cricket .... that he remembers to bring along a little gift of coffee ... just in case.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> A Watchman pledges to remember that should he ever take a trip to SA, with any intention of stopping by and checking on Cricket .... that he remembers to bring along a little gift of coffee ... just in case.


Which is kind of scary actually. All the bad guys would have to say to me (in a SHTF situation) is: "We brought coffee!". :vs_laugh:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

What brand of coffee bean are you using...how are you brewing it....what kind of butter are you using...isn't the coffee a little on the cool side after coming from the blender....does it give you an energy boost?

I'm ready to give it a whirl.

Butter in coffee....who woulda thunk it?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Robie said:


> What brand of coffee bean are you using...how are you brewing it....what kind of butter are you using...isn't the coffee a little on the cool side after coming from the blender....does it give you an energy boost?
> 
> I'm ready to give it a whirl.
> 
> Butter in coffee....who woulda thunk it?


I am constantly changing which brand of coffee I use, based on my mood.

This week I am using just plain old Maxwell House. (Smooth Bold Version)

I put the butter (I use Kerrygold unsalted) and high quality coconut oil in the blender first (I have a Vitamix because I make my own smoothies too.) then I add the hot coffee to melt it. Once it is blended, it only take a few moments, I add the heavy cream and blend a moment longer. It is still nice and hot when I pour it in my cup.

It gives me a nice energy boost because I eat very few carbs in my daily lifestyle.

When I first heard about this, my first thought was, "YUCK". I was totally shocked when I tasted it.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

P.S. Some people also add a little vanilla to it. I tend to add a little Ceylon cinnamon.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Well hell...I'll see your cinnamon sticks and put Reese's Peanut Butter Cups in mine.....:vs_laugh:


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> What is LCHF lifestyle? I just ain't up on this modern acronyms language.


Low carb high fat. My doctor put me on that diet to lower my cholesterol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> So what do you add to your coffee? I like it black but I do occasional add some liquor.
> View attachment 39545
> 
> 
> View attachment 39553


I likes my coffee just like my wimmen...which is hot and black. Now must confess to enjoying an occasionally dollop of St. Brendens Irish Cream in it. Its the best because its made by Catholic Friars out of real Irish Whiskey. Most of the others use Vodka which just dont seem right. 
Simple by Design | Saint Brendan?s® Irish Cream Liqueur


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cricket said:


> I love starting my day with my own version of "bulletproof coffee" - so much so, that I may give in and order the real stuff one of these days...
> 
> As a side note, I did some Googling and found out that the shelf life of instant coffee (freeze dried) is 2-20 years.
> 
> ...


 Great plan on that. Thought of trying to hoard some myself..just aint got around to it yet.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I normally drink it black like my heart and soul, but sometimes I lighten it up with a splash of cream or coconut oil or whiskey.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We have kin who swear by the health benefits of coconut oil in the coffee. Tried if a few times. Not as bad as a person might think.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

20 odd years ago. I found a new doctor, she was asking all the initial questions.

Dr: Do you drink coffee?

Me: Yes

Dr: How many cups do you drink a day?

Me: 2

Dr: Okay

Me: But you didn't ask what size my coffee cup is.

Dr: Okay, just how big is your coffee cup?

Me: 32oz

Dr: :vs_shocked:

Me: But I only drink 2 cups. 

She has my sense of humor and she's been my doctor ever since.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I start my morning with bulletproof coffee.
> 
> 
> 1 cup of strong coffee.
> ...


You ain't that weird, I like a stack of Oreo's with mine. It really does a number on my blood sugar, but ya gotta die some day. I take my Oreo's with whatever was on sale that month---Folgers, Maxwell House, Eight O'clock---and I make it strong.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now that we know what you like in your coffee the next question is what do you like your coffee in. This has long been my go to coffee cup. I has followed me almost to hell and back. Gift from grandchildren .

100_2133 by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Now that we know what you like in your coffee the next question is what do you like your coffee in. This has long been my go to coffee cup. I has followed me almost to hell and back. Gift from grandchildren .
> 
> 100_2133 by bob smith, on Flickr


A plastic, insulated tumbler. A regular cup isn't big enough.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> A plastic, insulated tumbler. A regular cup isn't big enough.


 That is why I like McDonalds on the bike their cups are just right for cup holder and easy drive trough. Instead of opening the flap up you push it in . Works kind of like a check valve. Not prefect but it works.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RTIC. keeps my coffee hot enough to drink for about 5 or 6 hours.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My Rrtic is nice too. It holds ice water a long time. I drink coffee out of regular coffee cup. 
https://www.customizeyourrtic.com/product-page/pearly-pink-rtic-30-oz-tumbler


----------

